# Trans Hex  (African Diamonds) TSX THX



## excalibur (4 July 2005)

*Trans Hex*

Talking about diamonds... Does anybody have any information about a mining company called Trans Hex that is based in South Africa?
I have heard that diamonds have had problems to be sold in South Africa because the Rand is to high in value. and therefore too expensive to be sold in foreign countries.
Since the dollar has changed direction I have noted a light turnover of the stock price, but don not want to be too optimistic.
Any coments on that?


----------



## RichKid (4 July 2005)

Excalibur, 
I've moved your post to this new thread in this forum, please see the forum code of conduct and posting guidelines, the thread you first posted this in had nothing to do with this stock or with diamonds- thanks.

Here is some info I found to get you started:
Co website: http://www.transhex.co.za 
Trans Hex’s ordinary shares are quoted on the JSE Securities Exchange South Africa (JSE) and the Namibian Stock Exchange (NSX). Share trading codes are TSX for the JSE and THX for the NSX.


----------



## excalibur (5 July 2005)

Sorry for the mess Rich.
And thanks for the info :


----------

